# Megaupload Shut Down



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

from Breaking News on twitter


> AP: One of world's largest file-sharing sites, http://Megaupload.com, shut down; company workers indicted


Anyone know more about this?


----------



## 1234Life (Mar 16, 2009)

The beginning of the end of the world wide web has begun.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What else will they try to take away from us, porn too?!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*IT HAS BEGUN*​


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh shit. Hope they don't track IPs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh please, doesn't matter, 5 more will be up and running tomorrow.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Oh please, doesn't matter, 5 more will be up and running tomorrow.


keep saying this until theyve regulated the entire internet


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

:bron3 This is a sad day


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Oh please, doesn't matter, 5 more will be up and running tomorrow.


Have you got permission from the NFL, Minnesota Vikings or Adrian Peterson publicist company to use his image in your signature? 

Regulation. It starts NOW.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

STUFF said:


> :bron3


^^^^^^^^


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WCW said:


> keep saying this until theyve regulated the entire internet


They won't though, the internet always finds a way. You tell it what it can't do, and it will find a way. That's how the internet works. It's a head of the curve, and the feds are 3 steps behind when it comes to anything technology related.

Just a bunch of chicken little's running around screaming the sky is falling like when Google had all the stream sites shut down.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, I downloaded sooooo many shit from Megaupload. Such a sad moment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> They won't though, the internet always finds a way. You tell it what it can't do, and it will find a way. That's how the internet works. It's a head of the curve, and the feds are 3 steps behind when it comes to anything technology related.
> 
> Just a bunch of chicken little's running around screaming the sky is falling like when Google had all the stream sites shut down.


do you honestly believe the government will continue to allow the internet to exist in its current state


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> They won't though, the internet always finds a way. You tell it what it can't do, and it will find a way. That's how the internet works. It's a head of the curve, and the feds are 3 steps behind when it comes to anything technology related.
> 
> Just a bunch of chicken little's running around screaming the sky is falling like when Google had all the stream sites shut down.


SOPA would let them catch up man. 

My previous post stands


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

R.I.P Megaupload


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh fuck. I always get the best speeds from MegaUpload.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WCW said:


> do you honestly believe the government will continue to allow the internet to exist in its current state


No, but you're assuming the internet can't stay ahead of the government, while I am.


----------



## 1234Life (Mar 16, 2009)

I rarely used Megaupload anyway, so it doesn't affect me too much. If MediaFire ever gets shut down though, then shit will really hit the fan, at least for me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> No, but you're assuming the internet can't stay ahead of the government, while I am.


The government has the capability to do whatever they want to the internet. You must have missed Egypt's government shutting the entire internet down a few months ago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And the internet will evolve to the new landscape, not hard to believe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So it begins.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What new landscape? When the government tells the 4-5 internet service providers to shut it down there's not way back in.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

One of the quickest ways to mass rioting would be to shut the internet down completely, people won't put up with that shit. We live in an interesting time these days where it appears that people are tired of being fucked over and have realized that if we band together, shit can get done.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I have my doubts the internet won't find a way. May not be obvious now, but who knows what we'll have down the line.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Do people think that the people living in this day with internet as a daily thing will take it calmly if they take the internet away one day? there will be riots in the street, guaranteed.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking bullshit. Im sure Rapidshare and all the other uploading sites are next. Our Media/File exchange sections are pretty much dead if this keep sup.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

WCW said:


> What new landscape? When the government tells the 4-5 internet service providers to shut it down there's not way back in.


nah man it's the internet. The internet will figure out a way...casue the internet is the man and is our paragon of virtue :no:

Megaupload is just the first domino to fall. So it is written...so it shall come to pass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I have my doubts the internet won't find a way. May not be obvious now, but who knows what we'll have down the line.


this isnt jurassic park


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I have my doubts the internet won't find a way. May not be obvious now, but who knows what we'll have down the line.


I know you're probably trolling, but fuck, do you think things through before saying them? The government has the power to do whatever they want, and SOPA is the bridge to doing just that.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

WCW said:


> this isnt jurassic park


So you're telling me there isn't a good chance of us finding an insect stuck in tree sap with WWW DNA?


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh calm down people, this isn't the end of things.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

CoRyP2008 said:


> Oh calm down people, this isn't the end of things.


This isn't the end of things. No, it's the start of things.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

tbh I don't see how this is any different than limewire/napster or any other shit getting shut down. yeah SOPA could fuck shit up, but stuff like this has been happening since before SOPA. 

I thought the world was over when the feds shut down onsmash then they made a new url.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

scrilla said:


> tbh I don't see how this is any different than limewire/napster or any other shit getting shut down. yeah SOPA could fuck shit up, but stuff like this has been happening since before SOPA.


Pretty much this right here.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i blame swizz beatz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And it starts....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

scrilla said:


> tbh I don't see how this is any different than limewire/napster or any other shit getting shut down. yeah SOPA could fuck shit up, but stuff like this has been happening since before SOPA.
> 
> I thought the world was over when the feds shut down onsmash then they made a new url.


This is way bigger than Napster. Napster had 26 million users and Megaupload has close to 200 million. That's just registered users and not everyone that downloads stuff (obviously you had to register with Napster to download). A giant part of the internet just vanished forever.

It's also significant because file sharing websites are different from programs like Napster. This is the first file sharing site to get shut down I'm pretty sure.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

scrilla said:


> tbh I don't see how this is any different than limewire/napster or any other shit getting shut down. yeah SOPA could fuck shit up, but stuff like this has been happening since before SOPA.
> 
> I thought the world was over when the feds shut down onsmash then they made a new url.


That is true, but it's just the whole timing of it that is sending up giant fucking red flags. We've been hearing about this SOPA deal for a little while now, then there is this awareness going on around the web, then Wiki goes black for 24 hours out of protest, then Google has their cure little protest Art, and then a day later one of the biggest (if not the biggest) file sharing websites gets shut down.

Hopefully it doesn't snowball and this turns out to be like Limewire/Napster, but I am kind of leaning towards the side of *shit is about to change as we know it.*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WCW said:


> This is way bigger than Napster. Napster had 26 million users and Megaupload has close to 200 million. That's just registered users and not everyone that downloads stuff (obviously you had to register with Napster to download). A giant part of the internet just vanished forever.
> 
> It's also significant because file sharing websites are different from programs like Napster. This is the first file sharing site to get shut down I'm pretty sure.


yeah and 3 years ago I had never heard of fileserve and now it's pretty popular. another one will pop up. sites have been getting busted for years. this isn't the start of anything.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Did the Government step in and pass bills and shit with Napster/Limewire?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WCW said:


> do you honestly believe the government will continue to allow the internet to exist in its current state


America doesn't run the internet.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The more you tighten your grip, Tarkin, the more star systems will slip through your fingers.



Wait, shit, is that copyright?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

swizz beat was like on to the next one. i hope the next file sharing site he becomes apart of doesn't get shut down the day after it's revealed he's involved.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

scrilla said:


> yeah and 3 years ago I had never heard of fileserve and now it's pretty popular. another one will pop up. sites have been getting busted for years. this isn't the start of anything.


That's why they're trying to make it a law so they can shut them all down without having to investigate. 



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> America doesn't run the internet.


Last time I checked they shut down Megaupload for everyone and Megaupload isn't even based in America.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bahahahaha I don't use it


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that's fucked up, whenever i looked to download anything it was from them.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WCW said:


> That's why they're trying to make it a law so they can shut them all down without having to investigate.


yeah if SOPA passes then this would be a big deal. otherwise I see this as business as usual. sites like megaupload are clearly taking part in illegal activty and it's only a matter of time before they get shut down.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

When a place like Megaupload gets shut down, two or three get started up.Fight the power Internet!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WCW said:


> Last time I checked they shut down Megaupload for everyone and Megaupload isn't even based in America.


Remember when they "shut down" Pirate Bay because they didn't know that Sweden existed?

Still up, years later.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

IMPULSE said:


> i blame swizz beatz


Him being the acting CEO was the best, funniest, or most nonsensical part of all this.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Question, if things go bad, what changes will happen here?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This was mentioned on another board




> The fact that they were actually asking money to get better downloading privileges was probably what got them the axe.
> People upload and download illegal stuff of the net everyday and it's money out of the copyright owners' pockets, but to actually make money out of it was probably a taunt too much for the industry.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God damn it, they couldn't wait until I was done watching Life's Too Short via Ice Films?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Asking for more money, for better privileges, loads of places have that like Photobucket,etc.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

@virus ...because the people that run the entertainment industry are too old to understand how to make that money themselves.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Remember when they "shut down" Pirate Bay because they didn't know that Sweden existed?
> 
> Still up, years later.


I remember the Swedish government raiding the Pirate Bay but not the US Government.

I probably should have said "do you honestly believe the giant multi-national corporations that run the worl will continue to allow the internet to exist in its current state" anyway


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> Question, if things go bad, what changes will happen here?


Nothing, WF doesn't host file, only links to them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

woohoo! rapidshare still alive!






for now.....

good thing i have half the internet downloaded already anyways


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

There goes the complete seasons of Raw and Smackdown


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> I remember the Swedish government raiding the Pirate Bay but not the US Government.
> 
> I probably should have said "do you honestly believe the giant multi-national corporations that run the worl will continue to allow the internet to exist in its current state" anyway


The US is run by those corporations, so it should be understood that when someone talks about the US in this context, they're talking about its masters as well.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Of course people will just upload stuff to different sites or megaupload will just relaunch with a new url, but what's annoying is all the stuff that's been on Megaupload for years that you could still download but is unlikely to be re-uploaded any time soon. 

On the flip side though maybe now sites will stop trying to charge you for better download speeds and more download slots.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

chargebeam said:


> There goes the complete seasons of Raw and Smackdown


Think they've pretty much all got backup links on fileserve and wupload. You can use filestube to find them.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

free swizzy


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The level of hysteria and overreaction in this thread by a lot of you is both pathetic and amusing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

THIS IS THE END OF EVERYTHING THAT EVER WAS AND EVER WILL BE


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Sure its not just another protest?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WARNING.BOT said:


> The level of hysteria and overreaction in this thread by a lot of you is both pathetic and amusing.


care to argue any of it instead of making passive aggressive statements


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

btw 95% of people only care cause they do in fact download shit illegally 

it's cool playas we can tag team don't gotta deny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So what are you proposing WCW


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/01/19/feds-shut-down-file-sharing-website/ I googled megaupload and found this article


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

redeadening said:


> So what are you proposing WCW


That the government wants to regulate the internet more than it is currently being regulated and because of the amount of money and pressure that's being applied from lobbyists representing giant multinational corporations that it is inevitable.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Would love to see the reaction if this happened.

Government: We dont like Wrestlingforum.com. They promote shitty wrestling, and link to file sharing sites. As well as take money for memberships. Fuck that god damned site. John! Cease that site immediately. Write it in the fucking bill.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i once had a premium MU account, but honestly idgaf. I see more shit uploaded to fileserve these days anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WCW said:


> That the government wants to regulate the internet more than it is currently being regulated and because of the amount of money and pressure that's being applied from lobbyists representing giant multinational corporations that it is inevitable.


No I understand the situation, I just want t know what action you are proposing so we dont end up in a 1984 dystopia


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

so many beautiful files, collected and uploaded over years and years... gone. poof. 

this is devastating to me


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK 

What's next....


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WCW said:


> care to argue any of it instead of making passive aggressive statements


The fact that a lot of you are treating this as some sort of heralding of the end of the world is pathetic. You acting in a way that would imply that megauoad is the ONLY way to download ANTHING on the Internet is laughable. The fact of the matter is the Internet is too big to police. Yes they shut down one site, but there are still equivalent sites in existence. This is nothing more than an inconvenience.

A different site will become the biggest in the world and another after that. Not to mention P2P sharing and torrents.

NOT TO MENTION the fact that it's all illegal. And that you're complaining that after years of being able to download countless dollars worth of movies, music and tv shows ONE site that allowed that has been shut down and that the government somehow owes you all for it? Give me a fucking break.

I download stuff as well but I wouldn't complain like my life was going to end if my ability to do so was shut down. I'd just do what any normal person would do which is be patient and wait for the next alternative to arrive.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

redeadening said:


> No I understand the situation, I just want t know what action you are proposing so we dont end up in a 1984 dystopia


voting everyone that supports it out of office would be a good start


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant vote, im not american.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WARNING.BOT said:


> The fact that a lot of you are treating this as some sort of heralding of the end of the world is pathetic. You acting in a way that would imply that megauoad is the ONLY way to download ANTHING on the Internet is laughable. The fact of the matter is the Internet is too big to police. Yes they shut down one site, but there are still equivalent sites in existence. This is nothing more than an inconvenience.
> 
> A different site will become the biggest in the world and another after that. Not to mention P2P sharing and torrents.
> 
> ...


lol doesn't understand.

Most of the thread is about S.O.P.A with the occasional mention of caring about MU


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

SOPA will never pass an if does, it won't work the way they want it to so you can take your condescending arrogant tone and use it on some other idiot who believes the hype.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

scrilla said:


> free swizzy


he'll get held down in prison. dmx will probably end up in prison so all dmx has to say is where my dogs at. everything would be smooth sailing for the ruff ryder from there. unless some prisoners think he's the closet thing they'll get to alicia keys.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucking assholes. Every time I needed to download something, I would just search megaupload and have it downloaded in a few seconds. Fuck SOPA, hopefully a riot happens, cause these cocksuckers are asking for it. God bless the hackers of the internet, though. These scumbags from the government can never fuck with the hackers cause they are wizards with skills on another level.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> Fucking assholes. Every time I needed to download something, I would just search megaupload and have it downloaded in a few seconds. Fuck SOPA, hopefully a riot happens, cause these cocksuckers are asking for it. God bless the hackers of the internet, though. These scumbags from the government can never fuck with the hackers cause they are wizards with skills on another level.


This. This is the kind of stupidity I'm talking about.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WARNING.BOT said:


> This. This is the kind of stupidity I'm talking about.


Don't give a shit. It's not the end of the world, but megaupload was the best site for me to download from, so of course it's a big blow.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

FUCK I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF DOWNLOADING ALL THE RAW'S FROM 2000 FUCK AMERICA.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

death to america!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Not everyone had illegal intentions. I know plenty of people that used sites like these for personal reasons. Such as uploading zip/rar files of photos and videos for their sites and having them available for download and easy access. So its completely understandable why some people are upset over at least this site (and potential others that use it of this nature) being taken down. Some people need to see from another perspective. Is there some overreaction? Sure, maybe so but some people have reasons.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WARNING.BOT said:


> The fact that a lot of you are treating this as some sort of heralding of the end of the world is pathetic. You acting in a way that would imply that megauoad is the ONLY way to download ANTHING on the Internet is laughable. The fact of the matter is the Internet is too big to police. Yes they shut down one site, but there are still equivalent sites in existence. This is nothing more than an inconvenience.
> 
> A different site will become the biggest in the world and another after that. Not to mention P2P sharing and torrents.
> 
> ...


Nobody is saying this is the end of the world. It is only an inconvenience right now. Everyone will go and use rapidshare or whatever. It's not a big deal. BUT what it REPRESENTS is huge. It's not just about illegally downloading files (which is wrong) but it's about regulating the internet. The lobbyists currently paying the government millions of dollars want to create a system where anything not owned by CBS, NBC, Sony etc wouldn't even exist. That's what they've been working towards for years and they'll probably get it one day.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> God damn it, they couldn't wait until I was done watching Life's Too Short via Ice Films?


I feel your pain. Ice Films it pretty much totally useless unless MU comes back online. 



Cerbs said:


> Sure its not just another protest?


That would be hilarious. 



Choke2Death said:


> Fucking assholes. Every time I needed to download something, I would just search megaupload and have it downloaded in a few seconds. Fuck SOPA, hopefully a riot happens, cause these cocksuckers are asking for it. God bless the hackers of the internet, though. These scumbags from the government can never fuck with the hackers cause they are wizards with skills on another level.


This actually has nothing to do with SOPA. 

So I read the Fox News Article and it sounds like the owners were involved in some bad things that got them to this situation. It sounds like it has less to do with what users were uploading and more to do with what the owners were doing. 

It sucks that the site is down but I can't really go and be enraged at the government for making it harder for people to break the law.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

redeadening said:


> death to america!


YES DEATH TO ALL AMERICANS except Kerwin White he is a class stand up white guy.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WARNING.BOT said:


> SOPA will never pass an if does, it won't work the way they want it to so you can take your condescending arrogant tone and use it on some other idiot who believes the hype.


have you read the bill or do you just want to look cool in front of your internet friends. Look at WCW's post, there's your answer.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> This actually has nothing to do with SOPA.
> 
> So I read the Fox News Article and it sounds like the owners were involved in some bad things that got them to this situation. It sounds like it has less to do with what users were uploading and more to do with what the owners were doing.
> 
> It sucks that the site is down but I can't really go and be enraged at the government for making it harder for people to break the law.


But they are lighting the fire for all of this to happen.

And I wouldn't mind if the site that would have been taken down had been a shitty one that I never use like yousendit, it just had to be the best one of the bunch... And they aren't making anything 'harder' with this move as there are tons of other sites doing the exact same thing megaupload does, including the second best one, mediafire.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bummer.

Agree that there's a lot of overreacting to it in this thread though. You can still get everything you could imagine to download on other file sharing sites. Most links posted on here haven't been megaupload links for the last 12-18 months anyhow. Megaupload was the best site for downloading for free users though. 

I doubt that many other file sharing sites will get taken down. MU was because of how popular and publicised it is. 13th most visited site at one point I read. If they start taking down Rapidshare and Fileserve whilst I have premium accounts paid for there I'll get pissed.

The Swizz Beatz part of the story cheered me up after initially finding out. 

Really glad I keep all my files on a HD too rather than just storing them on a file sharing site.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...wasn't megaupload illegal anyway?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Wait...wasn't megaupload illegal anyway?


The service is fine. It can be used for legal uploads as easily as illegal ones.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What i understand it that the guys in charge were doing a lot more serious stuff than copyright infringement and the feds were after them for a while. Sorry if this was brought up already


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is just one of many available sites. If the entire internet was shut down like some have said in this thread, then Occupy Wall Street wouldn't compare to the riots we would see. Its become a part of our society, if there is one thing people in the US would protest for I think it would be this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ho ho inc said:


> What else will they try to take away from us, porn too?!


It's the sign of dark times.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

ya....Remember when they shut down Napster..?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Dawning my battle armor now.




<-----------------


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Well...there goes the server that I used to download most of my songs.


----------



## Violent By Design (Feb 8, 2011)

im pretty pissed, was gonna use megaupload for a giant project and i had put a lot of stuff on there.

not to mention a lot of wrastlin links have been taken down .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Good job America.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

SOPA are making me frowny face


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

DAmnit! 

MU was the fastest free download site. Goodbye 1.3 mb/s.  

I take pride in the last download I got there being season four of Breaking Bad. Class show to go out with.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

SOPA has been creeping up slowly for a long time now. This was the closes its ever gotten to passing and I doubt the government is going to stop trying either. I'm pretty sure I read a bunch of arrogant comments about the NDAA never passing not to long ago as well.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, I know the answer is 'they do whatever they want anyway' but even though the U.S. based servers had illegal content on them, how does that extend jurisdiction to Hong fucking Kong?

I didn't use M.U. I am not for pirated material, but I am also not for my internet freedom being imposed on. That's why I am against all this SOPA/PIPA shit. I see it heading that way.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> SOPA has been creeping up slowly for a long time now. This was the closes its ever gotten to passing and I doubt the government is going to stop trying either. I'm pretty sure I read a bunch of arrogant comments about the NDAA never passing not to long ago as well.


first of all...it hasnt been presented in congress fo vote yet. Alot of people think the protest yesterday was to protest SOPA/PIPA voting day. The vote makes it to congress on 1/24/2012.

Congress has had ~20 of its members change their minds or pull their names off the bill in the last 24 hours. Im not advocating SOPA/PIPA, shit I absolutely think it would cripple the way we all live forever, but please post facts and not general assumptions.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

Meh, I don't really care. Putlocker is better anyways.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now where will I get my porn?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The owners of the site were found in Auckland,New Zealand. Thought it was an American site?


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Oh please, doesn't matter, 5 more will be up and running tomorrow.


It's not a worry about not being able to get new stuff. It's all the old stuff that was on there, a huge archive of wrestling, tons of rare matches..... Gone.


----------



## diestra408 (Jan 20, 2012)

¡¡RIP MEGAUPLOAD!!!

Now where will I get my porn? --> JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

BOSS said:


> DAmnit!
> 
> MU was the fastest free download site. Goodbye 1.3 mb/s.
> 
> I take pride in the last download I got there being season four of Breaking Bad. Class show to go out with.


Same here, lol though I used to get 2.2 mb/s 'smug face'. But at least we still have mediafire.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

Pass the word: Megaupload is back! http://109.236.83.66/


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

johnnya2k10 said:


> Pass the word: Megaupload is back! http://109.236.83.66/


We've got to be wary about these sites springing up... some kind of guarantee that it isn't a phishing scam, y'know? >_>


**********************************************

http://anonops.blogspot.com/



Anonymous said:


> Within minutes of the site being shut down, and DOJ releasing its statement, Anonymous sprang into action and started taking down a ton of sites -- including websites for the DOJ, the US Copyright Office, Universal Music, the RIAA, the MPAA and a bunch of other sites.
> 
> Department of Justice (Justice.gov)
> Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA.org)
> ...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Frickin bourgeoisie.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Seems as though Fileserve have taken themselves down. Majority of links just died and all the affiliates/make money pages are gone. 

All my uploads are still showing in my File Manager page so there's a slim chance it's just a temp thing, not looking good at all though.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's why they're trying to make it a law so they can shut them all down without having to investigate.


Isn't it standard procedure to investigate something before shutting it down?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Lol My career as an uploader is done I used megaupload soooo much 

Pretty soon they'll get rapidshare me thinks :argh::argh:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

They must've been the most blatant because going after one when there are ten others makes no sense. Like online gambling, you either shut down all or none.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Seems as though Fileserve have taken themselves down. Majority of links just died and all the affiliates/make money pages are gone.
> 
> All my uploads are still showing in my File Manager page so there's a slim chance it's just a temp thing, not looking good at all though.*


I'm pretty pissed off right now. Those links, are they dead for good or is it just temporary?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

There is too much money to be made on the internet, shut down the down the internet hahaha use your heads.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Killswitch said:


> *They must've been the most blatant* because going after one when there are ten others makes no sense. Like online gambling, you either shut down all or none.


I think they were tbh. Making this advert probably didn't do them many favours. its probably what ended up drawing too much attention to them.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

jm99 said:


> I think they were tbh. Making this advert probably didn't do them many favours. its probably what ended up drawing too much attention to them.


Song was stupid as fuck smdh.... They got too complacent and cocky... :no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> I'm pretty pissed off right now. Those links, are they dead for good or is it just temporary?


*The fact they're all still in my File Manager is hopeful. I've got a feeling they may have a server in US because some links still work.*


jm99 said:


> I think they were tbh. Making this advert probably didn't do them many favours. its probably what ended up drawing too much attention to them.


*That's so brilliant and ridiculously catchy. Wouldn't shock me if they're up and running again by the end of the year. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, Seabs, does this affect MegaVideo? I really like that vid player.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All the sub MU sites like Megavideo and yes even Megaporn are gone too.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't wanna use dailymotion. I will try to cope.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck this shit *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> Swizz Beatz Megaupload Case: Diddy, Busta Rhymes Tweet Support
> Posted 2 hrs ago by MTV News in Music News
> 
> By Nadeska Alexis
> ...





> Megaupload lawyer Q&A on DOJ criminal case
> 
> Megaupload.com is going to fight the federal indictment against it and seven of its employees. The company, attorney Ira Rothkin says, wasn’t given due process and believes there are several legal precedents that will absolve it from the FBI’s criminal case.
> 
> ...


*For anyone with a RS account you're safe at least.*


> From RapidShare
> 
> Dear RapidShare fans,
> You posted some comments on our wall today regarding the shutdown of Megaupload. There is no reason to be concerned. We distinguish ourselves from services like Megaupload in many major issues and we aren’t threatened in any way. One of the main differences between RapidShare and Megaupload is that we never wanted to escape from the legal access of any administration. RapidShare AG was founded in Switzerland, was always based at the address cited in the imprint and was always managed with an authentic name without any anonymous intermediary companies. The drastic measures against Megaupload were obviously seen as necessary by the FBI because the situation was different there.
> We wish you a great time with RapidShare!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice to know Rapidshare is good to go for now. Hey whos the chick in your sig Seabs?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I read today that they got everyones info from the files. President Obama is going to track each person down and stab them in the heart with a pencil


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I read today that they got everyones info from the files. President Obama is going to track each person down and stab them in the heart with a pencil


I can take him!


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think it would be stupid and pointless if they do go after everyone who ever uploaded and downloaded stuff. Plus if they did, do they know how many people they would put in prison, and where would they put us at?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just go to fileserve I think its better


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Filestube finds EVERY FILE! Its one search and you're done!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I read today that they got everyones info from the files. President Obama is going to track each person down and stab them in the heart with a pencil


Shit. I don't like this, I don't like it one bit. Hopefully living in Canada will save my ass. I can also dig a mean tunnel.


----------



## <zero (Mar 16, 2009)

Matador said:


> The owners of the site were found in Auckland,New Zealand. Thought it was an American site?


Megaupload is based in Hong Kong, but leased servers in Virginia

As for SOPA legislation, the gubberment has retreated, so everyone can relax and continue to download stuff that you're too cheap to pay for....


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone use videobb or videozer? All their videos seem to have been taken down...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Shit. I don't like this, I don't like it one bit. Hopefully living in Canada will save my ass. I can also dig a mean tunnel.


downloading in canada is legal, but if you were uploading then you could get caught and get legal trouble over it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

UDK is right. I think being able to download things but not being able to upload them is a little nutty but fuck it, I'll take it. I don't think Canadians need to be very worried.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Aww well it was a good run.

I got from august 99 to May 2001 in watching old WWF footage.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

WallofShame said:


> Does anyone use videobb or videozer? All their videos seem to have been taken down...


They're working fine for me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Pinkman (Jan 8, 2012)

megaupload getting shut up down is gay


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Matador said:


>


:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ravenhawk said:


> megaupload getting shut up down is gay


They messed it up for themselves by having that commercial with all those celebrities promoting the website. That was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WallofShame said:


> Does anyone use videobb or videozer? All their videos seem to have been taken down...


Well I was watching a program using both websites although it was embedded. Megavideo's (linked to Megaupload of course) embedded link was taken off though.


----------



## #heel.fanatic (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't get it. Why is there going to be a need for the internet if the government starts shutting down sites and censors everything? If it get's to that point then people will just cancel their internet and isp's will take a major financial hit. But of course the government hasn't thought of that outcome yet. Internet piracy... yeah it's out there, but it's not like these companies who program the software aren't still making tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars in profit. Some people, given the poor economy, can't afford to dish out $150-$400 for Microsoft and Adobe products. So they go to sites like Megaupload and download cracked versions because it's not like they have any other choice, especially seeing how there are a lot of programs required by certain college classes.

I hope hackers fight back and shut down some government sites to see how those assholes like it. Even more so, if this bullshit continues, then I hope the American people rally together and start a revolution that overthrows these greedy, corrupt, fucking idiots who are being bribed and persuaded by lobbyists to fuck us over.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Matador said:


>


:lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

#heel.fanatic said:


> I hope hackers fight back and shut down some government sites to see how those assholes like it. Even more so, if this bullshit continues, then I hope the American people rally together and start a revolution that overthrows these greedy, corrupt, fucking idiots who are being bribed and persuaded by lobbyists to fuck us over.


*That's a great way of getting them to lay off the anti-piracy/internet censorship thing isn't it. *


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

#heel.fanatic said:


> if this bullshit continues, then I hope the American people rally together and start a revolution that overthrows these greedy, corrupt, fucking idiots who are being bribed and persuaded by lobbyists to fuck us over.


 
Unfortunately, that's about the only thing that will ever institute real change in our nation. At this point, it would be best to just wipe the slate clean and start over. Start treating these ignoramuses like civil servants. Take away all their privileges, cushy pensions, benefits. Start treating them like the rest of us. If they're on the same level as the rest of the country, then...and only then...will they understand our point of view and start working _for_ us instead of _against_ us.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Every time they take something down, a bunch more pop up.

Taking out Napster just ended it all right? Let's not worry about the economy, let's worry about internet porn and downloading.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Every time they take something down, a bunch more pop up.
> 
> Taking out Napster just ended it all right? Let's not worry about the economy, let's worry about internet porn and downloading.


The internet is part of the economy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*On top of that Fileserve are suspending all uploading accounts (including mine )*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bastards.

Youtube will be next.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *On top of that Fileserve are suspending all uploading accounts (including mine )*


Fucking fucks! Fuck, fuck, fuck! I'm losing it!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Steve Patriot said:


> The internet is part of the economy.


Shutting down websites helps the economy?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *On top of that Fileserve are suspending all uploading accounts (including mine )*


These are the darkest days on the internet so far.

I been using videob and videozer and so on and now they are taking them all down?

How the hell are people suppose to watch their favorite shows now? 

This is asinine. 

Only one that still seems to be around is speedy joe. After that it's done. No more net streaming.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *On top of that Fileserve are suspending all uploading accounts (including mine )*


This sucks. It makes me wonder if this all could have been avoided if Megaupload didn't make that commercial.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> This sucks. It makes me wonder if this all could have been avoided if Megaupload didn't make that commercial.


What commercial?


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Megaupload was my fav one to use for both DL + UL


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ice_edge said:


> What commercial?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I guess the next thing these people will target is Torrent sites. If they can somehow close a bunch of them down than they might actually have a chance to be ahead in their "war" on piracy. I mean if Rapidshare Mediafire and some of the better torrent sites get shut down than where will you be able to download music & movies.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck to them shutting down all torrent sites, people will always find a way around "the man" 

Also think of how much copyrighted stuff gets put on youtube, hardly like they monitor that well, take them down as well tbh. 

If this is the beginning then 12/12/12 here we come!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I guess the next thing these people will target is Torrent sites. If they can somehow close a bunch of them down than they might actually have a chance to be ahead in their "war" on piracy. I mean if Rapidshare Mediafire and some of the better torrent sites get shut down than where will you be able to download music & movies.


Easy. New sites are created for these type of shit and everything is back to normal. They can shut down the new set of sites and more will come along. "The man" will never defeat the people, because the people are no longer going to stay down when challenged by the biggest villain in this world.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

These things seem to go in cycles. The government cracks down, things suck for a little while then people find loop holes and start sites back up until the government cracks down again and the cycle starts over.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*All sharing functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that you have uploaded personally. *

:Cornette


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, I retract my original statement about Canadians not having to worry about anything. I spoke about it with my step dad last night and he's very knowledgeable with this type of situation as he's always on top of knowing all the downloading laws and everything. Canadians may very well be fucked, he told me it was 50/50 at best. I'm going to take his word on it, as I said before he knows what he is talking about. I'm not saying we're going to be thrown in jail, as downloading is legal in Canada and they would have to extradite us all to the US and I don't think Canada would let that happen on such a mass scale. But we could be charged with something, so that sucks.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> *All sharing functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that you have uploaded personally. *
> 
> :Cornette


Looks like I'm never downloading movies or tv shows again. I only use Megaupload and Filesonic and now those are gone so fuck it.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Well this is great... I never used Megaupload for anything but a place to backup all my recording work (I'm a music student). So I've lost a lot of my backups now. And it's just shit that they've shut it down in general, they'll never crack down on all such websites anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> So, I retract my original statement about Canadians not having to worry about anything. I spoke about it with my step dad last night and he's very knowledgeable with this type of situation as he's always on top of knowing all the downloading laws and everything. Canadians may very well be fucked, he told me it was 50/50 at best. I'm going to take his word on it, as I said before he knows what he is talking about. I'm not saying we're going to be thrown in jail, as downloading is legal in Canada and they would have to extradite us all to the US and I don't think Canada would let that happen on such a mass scale. But we could be charged with something, so that sucks.


Well, I only Uploaded one thing to the site, and it was the gif creator for the dude who requested it. And not really sure how much stuff I DLed from it. Some manga and a bit of music because my Ipod was empty, maybe a bit more, not sure. Gonna be a LOLz day when the police come to my door.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *On top of that Fileserve are suspending all uploading accounts (including mine )*


Seabs....NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## hoit214 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Bye Bye Filesonic*

http://torrentfreak.com/filesonic-kills-file-sharing-after-megaupload-arrests-120122/


Filesonic, one of the Internet’s leading cyberlocker services, has taken some drastic measures following the Megaupload shutdown and arrests last week. In addition to discontinuing its affiliates rewards program and not yet paying accrued money to members, the site has disabled all sharing functionality, leaving users only with access to their own files.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

Well that sucks. Probably a smart move for the owners though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

I ever really used it so it doesn't directly affect me but I wonder if this trend will continue and if it does, who will fall next?


----------



## hoit214 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

I did use it, I actually had cancelled my subscription about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

*I am sick of this shit.*


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

Filesonic was gay anyway.

Someone gets murdered if mediafire goes though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

Never used filesonic.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*



Medo said:


> *I am sick of this shit.*


i second this!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

dammit!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

Never used Filesonic either but it sucks that all of these sites are going down. I watched so much of my wrestling through these sites lol.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*

Is this true? Because I just finished downloading a movie from there.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Bye Bye Filesonic*



Atheist Panda said:


> Filesonic was gay anyway.
> 
> Someone gets murdered if mediafire goes though.


yep.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Matt Reptar said:


> Looks like I'm never downloading movies or tv shows again. I only use Megaupload and Filesonic and now those are gone so fuck it.


*Same here *


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck this sucks. The Mayans have predicted it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Well at least this would stop me from downloading so much movies and exceeding my monthly limmit


----------



## #heel.fanatic (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm surprised they closed Megaupload down before ThePirateBay. At least with Megaupload there were people who uploaded files for the sole purpose of backing them up. There is nothing illegal about that. With PirateBay their site basically spells out piracy. Either way it sucks and I'm not happy about it. Land of the free my ass... we are all slaves to the government.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120120/15060817494/busta-rhymes-backs-megaupload-says-record-labels-are-real-criminals.shtml#id=I2_1327283632725&parent=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techdirt.com&rpctoken=795477068&_methods=onPlusOne%2C_ready%2C_close%2C_open%2C_resizeMe
Interesting


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

#heel.fanatic said:


> I'm surprised they closed Megaupload down before ThePirateBay. At least with Megaupload there were people who uploaded files for the sole purpose of backing them up. There is nothing illegal about that. With PirateBay their site basically spells out piracy. Either way it sucks and I'm not happy about it. *Land of the free my ass*... we are all slaves to the government.


Seriously? You think you have the right download files illegally? You can say how this sucks (and it does) but don't act like the government did anything wrong by going after MU.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Speaking of TPB, I guess it's fine to use now because in Sweden they declared it a religion or some nutty shit to avoid any problems.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dang, people out there were using the site as some USB storage device? That must really suck.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Seriously? You think you have the right download files illegally? You can say how this sucks (and it does) but don't act like the government did anything wrong by going after MU.


Going after megaupload proves just how out of the loop they are. Someone else posted an article related to this subject. The article mentions that megaupload was used as a distribution method of sorts for artists. The artists would knowingly place files on megaupload and get paid for all the downloads. So in essence, they get more money than they would going through a label.
Now think about it, the music labels have been throwing their weight around like stubborn asses since the 90s when file sharing sprang up. They have lobbied for laws condeming file sharing and have created stupid commercials among other things, all the while their own employees leak albums, further adding to the damage. And should I mention they unapologetically SUED their customers? What about sites like Oink, who, while they promoted piracy, were highly organized and PROVED a model such as this COULD work? People were actually interested in an idea like this.
I don't like to see it as piracy, I like to see it as a tax for being stupid. As an industry, one of your most IMPORTANT goals is to keep up with the climate. Just like the music industry shoves a bunch of cookie cutter, 5th cord playing lame asses on us (because it's what the PEOPLE demand), they SHOULD be worried about their model. We're in the day and age where people just don't WANT to carry around a CD player or even a laptop. We have Zunes, iPhones.. ipods. Come on now.. People have places to go and people to see, and thus they desire convenience over dragging with them a CD player that can't fit in their pockets or a laptop holding all of their rips.
The music industry is attacking us, the customer, for pointing out the future to them. So excuse people for finding all the propaganda shallow (you wouldn't steal a car, so would you steal music?). And don't for a minute tell me there's a fair alternative. 99 cents per song on itunes? Please..
Also, I find it quite funny how every time I visit a blog with a megaupload link (I donwload quite a bit music and visit thousands of blogs monthly, mind you), most of the sites implore people to spread the word and to support the artist if you enjoy the music.

As for movies, why not just have megaupload REMOVE the accounts that carry these links?

I don't condone piracy but I'll side with advocators of piracy every single time when a stupid, stupid method such as this is implemented. But hey, don't take it for me. Just be on the lookout for several other file sharing networks springing up. Lao Tzu once said "govern a great nation like you would cook a small fish, do not overdo it". Either those in power don't understand this quote or are completely unaware of it.

This is all a misguided attempt at best that does nothing more than piss people off.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Fileserve gone now. The end is coming....

http://i.imgur.com/6tO0g.jpg


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS: FILESERVE & MEGAUPLOAD IS SHIT, RAPIDSHARE IS DA BEST


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh fuck. Not Fileserve. I never got the best speeds, but it was always the host everyone uploads with here.

If PirateBay, XWT, Mediafire and Rapidshare all go, then 2012 really is the end.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd recommend everyone buy Rapidshare accounts if you download reguarly. You can get nearly everything off their already anyhow and they won't be shutting down. Plus downloading through a free account on RS is really shit and you can't download files over 200MB either.*


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I'd recommend everyone buy Rapidshare accounts if you download reguarly. You can get nearly everything off their already anyhow and they won't be shutting down. Plus downloading through a free account on RS is really shit and you can't download files over 200MB either.*


That's not true at all, Seabs. I always use Rapidshare and I've downloaded full shows recently up to 1GB in size and I get over 1MB download speed per second.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Megaupload and Fileserve were my two most frequently-used DL sites. This is a joke.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Cactus said:


> That's not true at all, Seabs. I always use Rapidshare and I've downloaded full shows recently up to 1GB in size and I get over 1MB download speed per second.


*They might have changed it then. I've had a premium there for years. Generally speaking though if you don't have an account the download speeds and waiting times are a pain based on feedback I've read.*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

RS has completely changed since it went shit a few years ago you can download at full speed with no limits even as a free user.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I was about to download some 'rasslin from Multimedia, but everything is fucked now. :nas


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

People went to the Fileserve and Filsonic because they wanted money for their uploads that people downloaded. Rapidshare removed is award points and everyone jumped off. I suspect everyone will be going back to Rapidshare now though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pera said:


> People went to the Fileserve and Filsonic because they wanted money for their uploads that people downloaded. Rapidshare removed is award points and everyone jumped off. I suspect everyone will be going back to Rapidshare now though.


They got almost no choice now. Though Im sure they'll be lesser known sites coming out on top now as well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

What's to stop Rapidshare from getting shut down too? I stopped using it a long time ago as it was slow as fuck.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So what will happen to the multimedia section?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So what will happen to the multimedia section?


*Yea what's now ?*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Right now, it's pretty much BERIED.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Pera said:


> Fileserve gone now. The end is coming....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6tO0g.jpg


Better notify Seabs...

http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/fileserve-terminates-accounts-suspends-make-money-feature/

_Another file sharing website has reacted to the recent MegaUpload arrests and website suspension. This time Fileshare has decided to take action to clean themselves of any wrong doing by suspending accounts associated with piracy en masse.

Many users are signing in to their accounts today, only to find they’ve had their accounts suspended due to a violation of the Terms and Conditions. They’ve also shut down their rewards program, which allowed users to make money by uploading files and sharing the links with “friends and family”._

I predict mass downloading of whatever is still accessible...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The US Government are master trolls


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Fuck this sucks. The Mayans have predicted it.


Indeed. They knew it all along that the internet is going on s shutdown in 2012. 

There is just no sucha thing as coincidence. 



kobra860 said:


>


Oh this. I see. That was bad news written all over the place. 

*looks at thank you Edge sig* You don't have to thank me though :side:.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

This is ridiculous, I'm gutted because I've been downloading full years of wrestling off here and I was watching the full year of TNA 08 and I was at March and this fucking happens. I'm so angry and annoyed.
Its so depressing, and Its all down to the US Government thinking they can tell other countries what to do, Shit like this could cause a war.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Why does U.S raids effect the rest of the world? What the hell did we do to deserve this BS?

Why can't they just leave us alone?


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

ice_edge said:


> Why does U.S raids effect the rest of the world? What the hell did we do to deserve this BS?
> 
> Why can't they just leave us alone?


You are 100% right, Why should we have our freedom in England (my country) and Sweden (Yours) taken away cause of one dictator named Lamar Smith in America. *sigh*


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully people continue to upload in the Multimedia section. Even if it's just for rep or something else.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn and I still had till March 9th as a premium user on fileserve


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

RuthStar said:


> You are 100% right, Why should we have our freedom in England (my country) and Sweden (Yours) taken away cause of one dictator named Lamar Smith in America. *sigh*


It's not only that but the internet is an international entity as a whole and to start treating it as U.S thing alone is just massive bull. 

We need to stand up top these tyrants. Like have a massive world wide protests against this or something.

Thoughts? 

I can just imagine if they pass down these BS bills the internet as we know it will be part of some sort of totalitarian internet police.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RuthStar said:


> This is ridiculous, I'm gutted because I've been downloading full years of wrestling off here and I was watching the full year of TNA 08 and I was at March and this fucking happens. I'm so angry and annoyed.
> Its so depressing, and Its all down to the US Government thinking they can tell other countries what to do, *Shit like this could cause a war.*


A war over the internet? I don't see that happening.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> A war over the internet? I don't see that happening.


Cyber war is really nothing new. It has been predicted before. This might be where it starts. 

No one really thought 12 years ago that we are gonna get NDAA acts and internet shutdowns and internet control and now is exactly what we're getting. 

You don't see it happened because it hasn't happened yet?

Sometimes you just need to see what's in front of you to get the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## Hired_Merc (Dec 29, 2007)

So far Megaupload has gone and Fileserve has gone useless. Wonder what's next to go


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Walls said:


> What's to stop Rapidshare from getting shut down too? I stopped using it a long time ago as it was slow as fuck.


*They're good at reacting to DMCA complaints, don't pay people to upload and most importantly they're based in Switzerland so different rules for them meaning they're much less likely to be closed down like MU were.*


Chicago Warrior said:


> So what will happen to the multimedia section?


*All the weekly wrestling shows will still be posted on other hosts by someone and the latest Indy/Puro releases will more than likely still keep coming.*


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Devil_Bingo said:


> So far Megaupload has gone and Fileserve has gone useless. Wonder what's next to go


Also other services like videob and vdeozer has gone useless too. This is massive strike against the freedom of the net.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why couldn't this happen to the shit sites like
Oron and Wupload and depositfiles


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Torrents are still the way to go.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Back in the USSA. Also damn that Mickie gif:yum:


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Devil_Bingo said:


> So far Megaupload has gone and Fileserve has gone useless. Wonder what's next to go


Filesonic. Just tried to download a match a friend had put up and like Fileserve they've stopped sharing options. Pretty much wiped out everything I uploaded here.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. Since I cut cable, I lived by file sharing.

There goes watching TV shows. I'll have to wait until DVD releases.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> why couldn't this happen to the shit sites like
> Oron and Wupload and depositfiles


Because MU was making money and they where good at it. It's easy. 

Besides the government wants to clamp down on free internet.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BOSS said:


> Fuck. Since I cut cable, I lived by file sharing.
> 
> There goes watching TV shows. I'll have to wait until DVD releases.


Still some streaming sites like TV Links. That site pretty much replaced TV here


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Torrents are still the way to go.


Mickie is looking hot in that gif.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just saw the mention of Oron, man, I felt like I wanted to punch the wall for a sec. :no:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.prefixmag.com/news/rapidshare-isnt-going-anywhere/60846/


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Rapidshare removes content pretty fast for copyright claims. Megaupload did not remove content and they actually added copyright material. The dude was making sweet profit from it so it's not hard to understand why the Government would shut them down. They had every reason to. 
Of course I am still pissed though, I didn't finish downloading the wii games I wanted.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

This is ridiculous, in the multimedia section, 95% of links were fileserve, and now they are usless. And SOPA hasn't even been passed yet but sites are getting shut down and others are freaking out, could you imagine the damage if SOPA is passed?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I didn't use Megaupload or megavideo too much. but are sites like VideoBB good for right now?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao

Did you guys hear bout Swizz Beats... Dude still wants to be CEO of Megaupload... That site's done man :no:


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Molfino said:


> This is ridiculous, in the multimedia section, 95% of links were fileserve, and now they are usless. And SOPA hasn't even been passed yet but sites are getting shut down and others are freaking out, could you imagine the damage if SOPA is passed?


Exactly, if they could pull a stunt like this without SOPA/PIPA, why do they even need more censorship power?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> Exactly, if they could pull a stunt like this without SOPA/PIPA, why do they even need more censorship power?


Fook knows what they are thinking, but this ACTA thing is freaky too, everyone being constantly monitored on the internet by what is like internet police? Riots imminent..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Megaupload - Closed, domain ceased by FBI Jan 19, 2012

Fileserve - Account deletion and affiliation program terminating Jan 20, 2012

File Jungle - (Owned by Fileserve) Deleting multiple files. Testing out blocking some USA IP addresses. Jan 21, 2012

Upload Station - (Owned by Fileserve) Deleting multiple files. Testing out blocking some USA IP addresses. Jan 21, 2012

VideoBB - Closed affiliate program Jan 21, 2012

4shared - Deleting files left and right Jan 21, 2012

VideoZer - closed affiliate program Jan 21, 2012

Uploaded - Blocked in the USA Jan 22, 2012

Filesonic - No Filesharing, strictly private for the time being Jan 22, 2012

Filepost - Started suspending accounts with infringing material Jan 22, 2012

Videobb - Closed affiliate program. Jan 22, 2012
*

We're FUCKED.

Also thanks to the people that said this was no big deal, wonderful insight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh damn 4shared is deleting stuff. I mostly use that for music.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just saw the mention of Oron, man, I felt like I wanted to punch the wall for a sec. :no:


Oron is fucking terrible.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Mediafire is the only good one and the only one I'll be legit effected by if it goes.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

EGame said:


> Also thanks to the people that said this was no big deal, wonderful insight.


This may have nothing to do with the acts, you know. Megaupload has had it coming for years and when it shut it simply sent a chain reaction to other hosts. The other hosts are taking themselves down, not the government.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I just bought a Wupload account for 30 days. Hopefully they don't get taken down.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so pissed off right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

:no:

Get 'em, Anonymous.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Right now the only safe bet is torrents like Demonoid or Pirate Bay that is until they get caught.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

This is huge.... for my brother. I rarely used Megaupload, this really sucks a very sad day for some (my brother is gonna go ape shit when he gets home).


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

ice_edge said:


> Why does U.S raids effect the rest of the world? What the hell did we do to deserve this BS?
> 
> Why can't they just leave us alone?


Indeed man... Cause of this stupid little douchebag decision we are getting seriously screwed over here in Europe! BTW I have absolutely NOTHING against the USA or the American people, I know they are also being widely affected by this sort of shit, maybe even more than we are.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone download from Xtreme Wrestling Torrents? Is it relatively safe? Does it get tracked very often? Need somewhere new to get my wrasslin' lol


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

I would use torrents with caution isps can track what you download


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Tiago said:


> Indeed man... Cause of this stupid little douchebag decision we are getting seriously screwed over here in Europe! BTW I have absolutely NOTHING against the USA or the American people, I know they are also being widely affected by this sort of shit, maybe even more than we are.


Everyone around the world who uses internet get's screwed. It sure is odd considering net is suppose to be a international entity. Now we see who are really in charge of it.... :no:

Besides I'm not aiming this at American people who just like anyone else should not if they have any kind of integrity left want to get these shity bills by passed. 

I'm aiming this more at the beyond corrupted government they are having. Aren't they kinda suppose to rally int he streets for massive protests?

I mean just recently NDAA bill got bypassed that pretty much strips them from their liberty. And now recently these internet control bills are being tried to by pass the system. 

Do people really want a totalitarian regime over there or what the hell is the deal? This should be the part there you refuse and fight to keep your liberties is not America? 

I don't even live there but I don't want to get bullied by the laws that that should not even concern me(but it does).


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this all sucks...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Does anyone download from Xtreme Wrestling Torrents? Is it relatively safe? Does it get tracked very often? Need somewhere new to get my wrasslin' lol


Shit I hope not... I'm a user of that site... It would kill me if it got shut down :cussin:


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

It's all a mess. Megaupload is used for other reasons besides uploading movies and music. People store their personal stuff on there. Kinda ridic to shut down the whole site despite the fact that it does delete pirated files. The government's priorities are all wrong.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but they are only deleting/closing down sites which pay people cash for uploading pirated files? So the reason for closing down those sites is justified. They need the bill, probably to start closing down peer for peer torrent sites, like PirateBay and BTJunkie, or non-profit websites like Rapidshare, I am guessing?

Either way, they are only doing in law what they can. I understand it sucks, but I haven't been affected by it, so I am not too bothered. I don't use the sites they have already got to.

At the end of the day, the copyrighter is getting £0, while there is a person out there getting a profit of their files, their work. And yet, people are complaining.


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but they are only deleting/closing down sites which pay people cash for uploading pirated files? So the reason for closing down those sites is justified. They need the bill, probably to start closing down peer for peer torrent sites, like PirateBay and BTJunkie, or non-profit websites like Rapidshare, I am guessing?
> 
> Either way, they are only doing in law what they can. I understand it sucks, but I haven't been affected by it, so I am not too bothered. I don't use the sites they have already got to.
> 
> At the end of the day, the copyrighter is getting £0, while there is a person out there getting a profit of their files, their work. And yet, people are complaining.


But Megaupload doesn't pay anybody to do that. It often deletes uploaded episodes and albums. The site makes profit off people with premium accounts but that doesn't necessarily mean they're uploading illegal files. And that's my main beef with this whole thing. They're going after the entire site to make precedence. This is a reaction to SOPA being called out for what it is (an attempt to limit freedom on the Internet and give power back to corporations).

Megaupload was a great site, but there will be ten more sites that will pop up in its place.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

This sucks, MU and FS were my main source too 

Oh-well, guess its time for me to get a life. (Stocking up on porn before thats gone too)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and this is why no one likes america


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Something interesting I found

https://plus.google.com/u/0/111314089359991626869/posts/HQJxDRiwAWq#111314089359991626869/posts/HQJxDRiwAWq


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Something interesting I found
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111314089359991626869/posts/HQJxDRiwAWq#111314089359991626869/posts/HQJxDRiwAWq


Hmm, sounds interesting. Certainly wouldn't surprise me if true.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Does anyone download from Xtreme Wrestling Torrents? Is it relatively safe? Does it get tracked very often? Need somewhere new to get my wrasslin' lol


Awesome site that I've had no problems with. Only problem for you is they have closed registrations. I hope's it nothing to do with this.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cactus said:


> Awesome site that I've had no problems with. Only problem for you is they have closed registrations. I hope's it nothing to do with this.


Their registration is closed this week cause the Royal Rumble PPV is coming up... They usually do this when a Big PPV comes around... Check sometime next week and they'll probably be accepting new members.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

what other sites have gone?


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Cactus said:


> Awesome site that I've had no problems with. Only problem for you is they have closed registrations. I hope's it nothing to do with this.


When you download from there, do you use a Peer block? I just tried and was getting incredible slow speeds. Do you think it would be safe to download from there without one?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

This really sucks i mean yeah it makes sense from a business perspective but still it sucks. Hopefully it's just a precaution to show that certain servers/companies will play ball and hopefully they'll open up again. Then again thats probarly just wishful thinking.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

If the government wants to control what I can access (like they do in China), they better pay my god damn bill.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Takertheman said:


> At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


When you cost the rich people of this country millions thats why :cussin: :cussin:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Just tried searching the net for an hour for a good backlash 2001 link.

couldn't find one.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


I was just about to post this, it's ridiculous. It's a clear case of the rich looking out for the rich.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Just tried searching the net for an hour for a good backlash 2001 link.
> 
> couldn't find one.


the ultimate submission match is on XWT, but not the full ppv.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

try youtube for backlash 2001


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


 


Right now, the wealthy are running this country. They're running it right into the ground. Will it always be that way? It all depends upon ordinary, every day American citizens. All the money in the world can't silence the voice of a united people. Until we unite and start using our voices...the only change this country will see will be for the worse.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That Carano guy was in Spain, and Schmitz hasn't been sentenced yet anyway. 

I used Megaupload as much as anyone but it getting shut down isn't a huge surprise really, and it had nothing to do with SOPA either.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

map the soul said:


> But Megaupload doesn't pay anybody to do that. It often deletes uploaded episodes and albums. The site makes profit off people with premium accounts but that doesn't necessarily mean they're uploading illegal files. And that's my main beef with this whole thing. They're going after the entire site to make precedence. This is a reaction to SOPA being called out for what it is (an attempt to limit freedom on the Internet and give power back to corporations).
> 
> Megaupload was a great site, but there will be ten more sites that will pop up in its place.


^^ actually about 10 have fallen.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


Since when did people like kiddy fiddlers get less harsh sentences than guys that get caught illegal file sharing


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Takertheman said:


> At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


*What a fucking embarrassment.*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Something interesting I found
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111314089359991626869/posts/HQJxDRiwAWq#111314089359991626869/posts/HQJxDRiwAWq


fucking disgusting

Sounded like a a great idea


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Absolutely fucking SICK that he got more years behind bars than fucking scumbag murderers and rapists.

Fucking sick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

has he actually been charged yet or is it still in the hysteria of what he could be charged


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kiz said:


> has he actually been charged yet or is it still in the hysteria of what he could be charged


I was just told by a friend of mine he hasn't been charged yet.


Someone is jumping the gun because the paper even said 50 years but, man, that would be insane...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Takertheman said:


> At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


Did both of these crimes occur in the same state? It's a pretty vague description when you factor in America's sloppy court system.

EDIT: He's not even being judged in the US is he?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is fucking insane to even think he's going to be charged with 50 years in prison for something as petty as this is.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If I had to guess I would say that guy that murdered was probably sentences 20-Life but saying 20 makes the picture look more shocking. Or it was in another country that has totally different laws then we do in the US because just about every place I know would give someone a sentence where they could serve life for the crimes he committed.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

What's gonna happen to all the wrestling multimedia on this site?


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

Hiplop said:


> ^^ actually about 10 have fallen.


At the moment. So far, the internet has been a couple steps ahead of the government since it's run by an older generation who knows shit about it.



TaylorFitz said:


> If I had to guess I would say that guy that murdered was probably sentences 20-Life but saying 20 makes the picture look more shocking. Or it was in another country that has totally different laws then we do in the US because just about every place I know would give someone a sentence where they could serve life for the crimes he committed.


Maybe. Overall, though, it's clear that piracy is more of a threat than rape or murder. Because it hurts big business and surely, we can't have that happening!


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Found out fileserve bak on just checked Superstars link in different website so still everyone know it's yanks fault in 1st place


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> At what point did file sharing become worse than Rape and Murder?


Lol, that murderer got a life sentence, which in civilised countries equals 20 years ( the guy will probably never be released from prison though as he'll be considered a dangerous offender). 

The file sharing guy is up for 50 years in a non-civilised country that believes in retarded 100 year sentences.

Gotta love stupid Internet memes.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

SOPA - check
PIPA - check
ACTA - next target

http://www.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet_spread/

pls sign this petition


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Absolutely fucking SICK that he got more years behind bars than fucking scumbag murderers and rapists.
> 
> Fucking sick.


:no:

Heard a guy tried to push another into the path of a moving train...attempted murder all he got was a suspended sentence...the laws and sentencing need a massive overhaul if people get harsh jail time for something petty like attempted murder gets a fucking SUSPENDED SENTENCE


----------

